# Avast Diaphram pumps - canadian retailers?



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am looking to get an avast Diaphram pump, are there any canadian retailers that sell them? I know someone bought one on this forums, I forget who exactly. 

I hear its a bit m ore powerful than the aqualifter.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Avast does not even have US retailers. Want something from Avast you order from Avast. They are a very small company. A great company but a small one. Thatv Avast pump is miles ahead of an aqua lifter.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

fesso clown said:


> Avast does not even have US retailers. Want something from Avast you order from Avast. They are a very small company. A great company but a small one. Thatv Avast pump is miles ahead of an aqua lifter.


That was what I was told it is superior to AL in every way. Thanks, I was not sure if I could get it locally. I will look into it.

Thanks <3


----------

